# zapelnil mi sie dysk

## webmajsterek

nieswzczescie sie stalo - zapelnil mi sie dysk ( przeznaczylem na gento  10 GB ) .

mam jeszcze jedna partycje ( hda6 -- 5 GB )  --cala  wolna   .

i teraz jak przeniesc np katalog var na ta wolna partycje ?? 

w kubuntu zrobilem tak ze katalog var mialo cala partycie dla siebie ( ustalone podczas jednej z instalacji kubuntu ) -- ale system dziwnie sie zachowywal bo po kilku minutach partycjia ( system plikow na hda6 ) stawal sie tylko do odczytu .

jak rpzeniesc ten  jakis katalog ( ale tak zeby sytem sie nie rozjechal )na inna partycje ( inny fizycznie dysk )  ???

----------

## argasek

1. Czy mógłbyś przestać pisać posty w sposób tak niechlujny?

2. Najwygodniej chyba z pomocą mount --bind. Przykładowy wpis z /etc/fstab:

```

/home/gentoo/distfiles  /usr/portage/distfiles   none   bind                                    0 0

```

----------

## ShaKeR

hm moze nie na temat lekko, ale zobacz czy czasem twoj plik z logami systemowymi nie jest duzy  :Laughing:  moj po jakims czasie zajmowal 6 giga   :Laughing: 

----------

## psycepa

ja wiedzialem ze kojarze skads ten nick.

stary, uzywaj aspella albo cos bo twoich postow nie da sie czytac, ani tu na forum, ani na twojej domowej (sic!) stronie, ani na :LOL: niusy.onet.pl... a nie jestem pewien czy cie na jakichs grupach w usenecie nie widzialem...

przeczytaj APEL

a co do partycji

```

du -sh /usr/portage/distfiles

```

tam emerge zapisuje pliki, ktore potem rozpakowuje, kompiluje i instaluje.

no ale to wszystko jest w dokumentacji, ktora to _zapewne_ przeczytales...

jesli bedzie tego tam za duzo to po prostu usun to co niepotrzebne

----------------------tak BTW---------------------

za http://forum.cdlinux.pl/viewtopic.php?p=5316&sid=73ae81bf9c6ee46c84431e2aa9e5f190

 *webmajsterek wrote:*   

> a wiec potrzebuje takiego sytemu 
> 
> 1. nie trzeba niczego wpisywac z konsoli 
> 
> 2. jest user root ( w kubuntu trzeba co chile podawac haslo jak sie np instlauje program ) 
> ...

 

i trafiles na gentoo.... zdziwiajace  :Wink:  mam dziwne przeczucie ze niedlugo tu zabawisz  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## rzabcio

Dodam pewne spotrzeżenie. Często korzystam z mc. Zauważyłem, że tworzy on spore pliki tymczasowe i ich nie czyści (no chyba, że śmieci zostały mi po jego zawieszeniu). Chodzi o katalogi: /tmp/mc-<user>. Po pół roku katalogi mojego użytkownika oraz superusera zajmowały mi łącznie ponad 700MiB.

----------

## argasek

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Dodam pewne spotrzeżenie. Często korzystam z mc. Zauważyłem, że tworzy on spore pliki tymczasowe i ich nie czyści (no chyba, że śmieci zostały mi po jego zawieszeniu). Chodzi o katalogi: /tmp/mc-<user>. Po pół roku katalogi mojego użytkownika oraz superusera zajmowały mi łącznie ponad 700MiB.

 

To raczej flaki po dekompresji. Czyść /tmp przy restarcie, no chyba że nie restartujesz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## garwol

a moze byl by ktos tak dobry i zrobil by liste wszystkich katalogow ktorych zawartosc mozna usunac?  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *garwol wrote:*   

> a moze byl by ktos tak dobry i zrobil by liste wszystkich katalogow ktorych zawartosc mozna usunac? 

 

```

rm -fr /

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## rzabcio

 *argasek wrote:*   

> To raczej flaki po dekompresji. Czyść /tmp przy restarcie, no chyba że nie restartujesz 

 Teraz to ja też to wiem - zresztą można to wydedukować.  :Very Happy:  Napisałem, bo jednak nie każdy musi. Pozdrawiam.

----------

## pigi

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *garwol wrote:*   a moze byl by ktos tak dobry i zrobil by liste wszystkich katalogow ktorych zawartosc mozna usunac?  
> 
> ```
> 
> rm -fr /
> ...

 

@Poe nie zartuj tak, wiesz jak to czasem moze sie skonczyc (;

----------

## psycepa

Raku wie  :Twisted Evil: 

-----edit------

Just kiddin Raku, don't take it personally.

Szczerze mowiac to sam nieraz mam ochote napisac zeby coponiektorzy zrobili rm -rf i miec ich z glowy  :Smile: 

a jezeli ktos na slepo przepisuje komendy bez sprawdzenia co zrobia... no coz.... to tak jakby komus, kto stoi na zapadni kazac nacisnac dzwignie, ktora ja zwalnia... nie wiem jak wy ale ja bym sprawdzil, do czego jest ta dzwignia...  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> Raku wie 

 

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Poe

 *pigi wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*    *garwol wrote:*   a moze byl by ktos tak dobry i zrobil by liste wszystkich katalogow ktorych zawartosc mozna usunac?  
> 
> ```
> 
> rm -fr /
> ...

 

IMHO używanie Gentoo zobowiązuje do przynajmniej ogolnego rozumienia komend, ktore sie wklepuje... a kto sie wkopie ten juz wie, ze linux systemem nie dla każdego..

----------

## garwol

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *pigi wrote:*    *Poe wrote:*    *garwol wrote:*   a moze byl by ktos tak dobry i zrobil by liste wszystkich katalogow ktorych zawartosc mozna usunac?  
> 
> ```
> 
> rm -fr /
> ...

 

przepraszam ze tak dlugo nie odpisywalem ale po wpisaniu tej magicznej komendy musialem reinstalowac system  :Crying or Very sad: 

zartuje oczywiscie  :Wink:  , ale wracajac do mojego pytania:

/usr/prtage/distfiles

/var/tmp

to mozna oproznic, ale czy cos jeszcze?

teoretycznie mozna chyba /var/log ale czy napewno?  :Rolling Eyes: 

p.s. mam dysk 8Gb, windows 98 zajmowal 300Mb, gentoo zajmuje 3Gb, trzeba walczyc o kazdego wolnego megabajta  :Laughing: 

----------

## argasek

 *garwol wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/prtage/distfiles
> 
> /var/tmp
> ...

 

/var/tmp/portage na pewno, ale reszty bym w /var/tmp nie ruszał.

Dodatkowo:

- stare, nieużywane jądra z /boot

- /lib/modules <- nieużywane moduły do tych jąder

- po upewnieniu się, że skompilowane jądro działa, można zrobić make clean w /usr/src/linux

- generalnie, emerge -pv pakiet - oglądać co się wciąga jako zależności, czasami to wynik nadmiarowych flag, redukując USE można uniknąć nadmiernego zapchania.

No ale, to są rzeczy, które każdy szanujący się user Gentoo wie.  :Razz: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *argasek wrote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage na pewno, ale reszty bym w /var/tmp nie ruszał.

 

Niekiedy (chyba nie w gentoo) przy starcie systemu /tmp i /var/tmp jest opróżniany. Zatem można śmiało wywalać (no chyba, że jakiś program _akurat_ coś tam trzyma).

----------

